# swollen red eye



## hodurice (Oct 31, 2010)

my baby's eye is swallen and red, watery. he keeps it closed. we have no avian vet in our city so I have to do something. ı saw it yesterday morning and washed the eye with contact solution. but it didn't worked so ı started using genta eye drop. his poop is normal, he's eating, playing, no sneezing by the way. do you have another idea, what should I do 
sorry the pic is flu


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

It looks like an infection. Let me do a search and I'll get back to you. Where are you located?


----------



## hodurice (Oct 31, 2010)

turkey, sivas...


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Can you post a clear pix that has a little more light to see the eye better?...thanks Also is the beak normal?...in the pix it looks like the upper beak is inside the lower beak.

As to the eye, check her (if older than 9 months, with the pearls it is a female) shoulder if she has been rubbing the eye there. Clean the area with a cotton ball wet with saline solution (contact eye solution) where she is rubbing and around the eye. Feel the shoulder to feel if there is a new pinfeather there that could be irratating the eye. Keep the eye and shoulder clean. If you drink tea, make some tea (using a tea bag) and save the tea bag. It can be held against the eye for 15-30 seconds several times a day to help relieve ans soothe the eye. If you have a store that sells homeopathic remedies look for OPTIQUE. It works great to eye irritations and inflamations. These are suggestions until you can find a vet. Hopefully it is something minor like irritation from a pinfeather or dust from molting, especially if she is covered up at night. http://i525.photobucket.com/albums/cc331/Mousebirds-and-more/Other%20birds/Health%20Issues/Eye-Inflamation-ILLUS.jpg


----------



## hodurice (Oct 31, 2010)

sorry ı can only take pics from my phone
I cleaned the eye and shoulder with solution. I did tea compress. sorry I think optique isn't available in my country


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Do you have a regular vet around you? All you need is some antibiotic eye drops..a regular vet should be able to supply those.


----------



## hodurice (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm using an antibiotic drop "genta".
her/his beak isn't normal. her mother chewed it when she was a baby
can I do a necklace for her? because she's rubbing the eye.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*can I do a necklace for her? because she's rubbing the eye.*
-----------------------------

No, because that would be additional stress to the bird, and stress can trigger secondary yeast and bacterial infections. I would just try to keep the area clean.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Just keep cleaning her shoulder where she's rubbing it.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi, so sorry you and your baby are going through this. How is your baby now? Any improvement?


----------

